# Hayfever tablets



## JenniferH1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

I know they shouldn't be taken in pregnancy but is there any harm in taking them with clomid? 

I haven't been taking them just incase but it's so bad at the moment it's keeping me up at night and making me a bit miserable x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hi, as with any other medication it would be best to avoid from ovulation onwards when you are TTC, most medications now state if they are to be avoided or ask advice if you are AND could be pregnant or trying. I hope that helps


----------



## JenniferH1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you! 

I think I'm just going to carry on struggling on with it, the eye drops and nose spray are helping a bit and my GP told me I could have them when I was pregnant with my daughter so I'll cope with just them x


----------



## JenniferH1986 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you! 

I think I'm just going to carry on struggling on with it, the eye drops and nose spray are helping a bit and my GP told me I could have them when I was pregnant with my daughter so I'll cope with just them x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Jennifer my consultant said Piriteze was fine throughout treatment, best to check with your clinic though, it's a pretty common question probably so they can give you a quick yes o no on the phone probably x


----------

